# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  sindrom karpalnog nakon poroda

## zibba

Malena ima skoro 7 mj, a mene opet hvataju trnci u obje ruke po noći dok spavam, jednostavno je toliko intenzivno da me budi i po nekoliko puta. Jel se može to još povezivati s T ili da tražim dr pa neka ona vidi što je u pitanju?

----------


## matahari

možda je vratna kralježnica...

----------

